# North Star con



## 5atbu (May 8, 2020)

Sign up for a weekend of online SF #TTRPGs

Our Last Best Hope (North Star SF #ttrpg convention Online) will be held virtually over the weekend 30th and 31st May 2020. The North Star team will coordinate. Join the Gaming Tavern Discord Server!


----------

